# Headfirst Betta?



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

My betta Phoenix is acting strange. He sticks his head nose first down in the corner of the tank. Like there's something there. He keeps going back and comes up when you tap the tank. But I'm worried that he'll get stuck down there and die. I'm worried he is sick.
When he's not doing that he's laying on the bottom of the tank, or swimming.
Is this normal or very weird?

Picture:


----------



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

Is it possible that he might have a minor case of fin rot? Look at the end of his tail.


----------



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

I changed the water and I hope it helps.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It could be a swim bladder disorder. I would say keep the water warm and clean.


----------



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks! I'll try that. I hope he ends up OK. I just changed his water, so we'll see.


----------



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

*Active.*

He seems to be active now and swims around.


----------

